# Finally drones



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Finally drones in the hives. Time to break out the c3ell punch tool and get some queens going and nucs made up. Hopeing to get 3 four frame nucs from each hive. They have been doing real good and lots of flowering going on here.
Russian Olive and crab apple trees going gang busters here right now.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

wish we could split and have 4 ,,but I know better then to try that . next year


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If you want to take honey no don't split but You could do a four frame split from each of the two and there is time yet for them to build up.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

right now I just want a hive ,, but these 2 nucs are going nuts , havet been able to open but have pulled the cover , every other day ,, and each time it looks like a lot more girls ,, so today I put a super on ,, no sun but inbetween rain , took off the iner cover and the girls just raised the buzz level , none came up to sting put the super on and covers , buzz went back down ,, good girls !!!!!!!!!! ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds good. Rain here all day Tuesday, over 2 inches. More forecast for the rest of the week too.

 Al


----------

